# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Primebebe jeftine autosjedalice

## zlay

Ima li tko iskustva sa jeftinim Primebebe autosjedalicama?
Imaju ECE R44/04 normu, ali jel valjaju?

Bebač ima preko 9kg i pomalo se sam diže na noge pa razmišljamo o zamjeni već ofucane Jane Matrix AS koja se ni na testovima nije baš proslavila, a nemamo tri tisuće kuna za neku brand AS.

----------


## S2000

Nemam iskustva s njom, al znam da kosta oko 400 kn, mozda i manje ako se ne varam.
Jesi razmisljala mozda da kupis kvalitetniju sjedalicu, ali polovnu? Mozda na sljedecoj rodinoj rasprodaji?

Ako se sjedalica pravilno postavi u auto i dijete u nju pravilno zaveze, vec si ucinila puno, a sto se tice same kvalitete- to naravno ovisi koliko mozes novca izdvojiti i za tu vrijednost pokusati naci najbolje sto se nudi. Nisu najskuplje uvijek i najbolje.

----------


## superx

Svakako ti preporučam rodinu rasprodaju 29.9., sjedalice znaju biti vrlo povoljne a sve su pregladane od naših autosjedaličara.
I ako ti nije puno trenutno ti je u Baby centru u brežicama Maxi Cosi Priorica na akciji i s popustom i povratom poreza izađe oko 980 kn, to je stvarno kvalitetna i udobna sjedalica koja će odraditi i troje djece bez problema,a ako ti neće trebati kasnije (i ako naravno neće sudjelovati u sudaru) uvijek je možeš prodati ili preko rasprodaje ili npr. njuškala.
Jeftinije sjedalice obićno su loše proalzile na testovima a i nije ima kvetitetna navlaka npr. pa ispada da u njenom vremenu korištenje potrošimi i po dvije!

----------


## S2000

Priorica je 9-18kg? 
To je od 1-4 godine, tako sumnjam da ce bas moci troje djece voziti u njoj, ipak ce nakon 5 godina biti prestara. 
Al da, cijena je ok, a vjerujem da se moze kupiti polovna za 400 kn .

U svakom slucaju, evo link na sto obratiti paznju pri kupnji polovne 
autosjedalice.info/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemi  d=48

I nove
autosjedalice.info/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=27&Itemi  d=47

----------


## superx

Ma ja sam to onako rekla, da kažem da je kvalitetna navlaka, i opčenito sjedalica.
Makar je moja uz neke kombinacije i kupnju dodatne kombinirane sada na posudbi kod jedne forumašice, još uvijek važeća!

----------


## miffy34

Cybex je moja preporuka. Nema pojasa.milina. Kupili u bebe centru ptuj,vrijedi svake lipe. Samo želim skrenut pažnju da je bila na akciji višetod 1000 kn jeftinija neg u turbo limaču

----------


## miffy34

Ispravak: bez akcije je bila tolko jeftinija.  od 9 do 36kg .

----------


## Rozi5

https://www.ekupi.hr/PRIMEBEBE-Autos...na-249999.aspx

Evo, ja ovo gledam ... Ima neko iskustva tj zna naci link sa testovima ?

----------


## sanja31

mi smo naručili autosjedalicu putem interneta iz Slovenije dječja trgovina mali vragci...  naručili smo recaro zero 1 i-size i jako smo zadovoljni ... http://www.mali-vragci.si/otroski-av...-zero-1-i-size

----------


## zutaminuta

NHF ali kako dajete ocjenu zadovoljnosti, na osnovu čega? Dizajna, udobnosti, lakoće podešavanja?

----------


## Jelena

> NHF ali kako dajete ocjenu zadovoljnosti, na osnovu čega? Dizajna, udobnosti, lakoće podešavanja?


Da, to i mene uvijek zanima  :Smile: 

Mi imamo dvije krajnosti - u ozbiljnom autu imamo ozbiljnu cybexovu sjedalicu s najboljim ocjenama prema ADAC testovima za 2015. U trenutku kad smo kupovali u RH nije ni bilo tih modela još, nego su prodavali stare cybexice po višim cijenama nego amazon nove modele (novi model znači i novi materijal, a ne s nekog lagera).

U neozbiljnom autu koji vozi svakodnevno samo jedan smjer jaslica imamo free on sjedalicu, jeftinjak za 400 kn.

Eh sad tu ima problem - u nesigurnom, starom, malom autu - slaba sjedalica (premda mislim da te u tom autu ništa ne može spasiti osim vraške sreće), a u sigurnom solidnom autu - odlična sjedalica. Dijete u nesigurnom autu provede doslovno 5 min od pon do petka i od toga stoji na semaforu 2 min, zato smo i kupili bezveznu sjedalicu. 

zuta, ne znam što da ti točno odgovorim na pitanje. Meni su najbitniji testovi. Sjedalica izgleda robusno i sigurno. U većem je autu pa je meni malo komplicirano kopčanje, jer sam mala, pa se više namučim kopčajući ju nego bezveznu sjedalicu. Bezvezna sjedalica se lako kopča, ali ni oblik (ergonomski), ni materijal pjene, ni tkanina za presvlaku, ni metal kopče nisu dobre kvalitete. Mi računamo s tim da će se u njoj voziti 9 mjeseci vrlo kratke vožnje zbog izvanrednih okolnosti pa mi nije bitno da je kvalitetna i da djetetu kičma bude u optimalnom položaju koji košta "milijun" kuna. U ozbiljnoj sjedalici smo se vozili već par tisuća km i djetetu je super u njoj, ne buni se, a vidiš da je kvalitetna i znaš da ima najbolje testove. Pročitala sam na amazonu stotine komentara, posebno obraćajući pozornost na loše koji mi nisu ispali relevantnim.

Slično i sa sjedalicom za bicikl - roemer, tada najbolja, teška je (masivna), ali je super za dijete. I bez kacige se nikamo ne ide.

----------

